# Hope I'm not seeing a pattern here :(



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

So, the In-app thing just started for Uber Sacramento 2 days ago. I have gotten (for 17 trips) two in-app tips of $1 and $2. For those same rides I've received 4 cash tips, of $3, $5, $8, and $10....

So my point is, even with the $3 on in-app tips, that's only $29.... Definitely lighter than I've been receiving "before" they had the in-app option  I had been starting to do pretty well with my tablet, and the tipping, 5 star, and a few other messages thrown in. I feel like I would have gotten $40 to $50 the week before. 

I wonder if I could opt out of the in-app tipping option..... But then now, I wonder if that would even help ?


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> So, the In-app thing just started for Uber Sacramento 2 days ago. I have gotten (for 17 trips) two in-app tips of $1 and $2. For those same rides I've received 4 cash tips, of $3, $5, $8, and $10....
> 
> So my point is, even with the $3 on in-app tips, that's only $29.... Definitely lighter than I've been receiving "before" they had the in-app option  I had been starting to do pretty well with my tablet, and the tipping, 5 star, and a few other messages thrown in. I feel like I would have gotten $40 to $50 the week before.
> 
> I wonder if I could opt out of the in-app tipping option..... But then now, I wonder if that would even help ?


I don't think it will help you to opt out at this point since riders thinks that the tip is built in for everybody. Last night it was my very first ever night that I got no tips at all. I was used to 5 or 10 dollar tips and now is gone.I think it will get worst on the amount I was getting but not on the quantity. I seen more 1 or 2 dollar tips but les 5 and over.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Yeah don't opt out , I felt bad when I took an uber Wednesday and didn't tip the guy and then when I went to do it in app it wasn't there . I would have tipped cash had I not thought I could do it in app


----------



## Dragan (Jul 24, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> Yeah don't opt out , I felt bad when I took an uber Wednesday and didn't tip the guy and then when I went to do it in app it wasn't there . I would have tipped cash had I not thought I could do it in app


You could go back & do it / trip history


----------



## UberDriver472837 (Aug 27, 2016)

Dragan said:


> You could go back & do it / trip history


Only if the driver has opted in. I had a rider tell me yesterday that she's been in some cars where the driver didn't opt in and she doesn't carry cash. She tipped me $2 in app.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Why would you opt out. Those occasional $5 , $10,$20 bill will be hard to get when it's easier to tip $3 on the app. Passengers are not used to tipping. They will not tip.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Fishchris said:


> So, the In-app thing just started for Uber Sacramento 2 days ago. I have gotten (for 17 trips) two in-app tips of $1 and $2. For those same rides I've received 4 cash tips, of $3, $5, $8, and $10....
> 
> So my point is, even with the $3 on in-app tips, that's only $29.... Definitely lighter than I've been receiving "before" they had the in-app option  I had been starting to do pretty well with my tablet, and the tipping, 5 star, and a few other messages thrown in. I feel like I would have gotten $40 to $50 the week before.
> 
> I wonder if I could opt out of the in-app tipping option..... But then now, I wonder if that would even help ?


As I said back in February, comparing Uber's no in-app tipping to Lyft:



elelegido said:


> Lyft allows tips via its app, but tips are consistently 2% - 3% of gross. That's just 2 or 3 bucks for every $100 spent by pax. That money makes no material difference to my earnings at all.
> 
> Diners in a restaurant tip becuase they feel social pressure to. They would feel guilty not leaving cash on the table and writing $0.00 on the tip line on the check. But on rideshare, there's no visibility - pax can refuse to give a tip within the total privacy of their smartphone, when the car has already disappeared from view.
> 
> It could be argued that Lyft should remove this private tip feature, and drivers should be able to only accept cash tips. Tip signs bring back the social pressure to tip and not be a tightass.


One of the reasons Uber brought in in-app tipping was surely to try to combat all those little tip jars that are appearing inside vehicles.


----------

